# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از ریاضی به انسانی

## aram_sadr

سلام دوستان 
من امسال سال سوم ریاضی هستم و عملکرد قابل قبولیم داشتم،اما الان با توجه به اینکه بالاخره خانوادم راضی شدن میخوام انسانی رو ادامه بدم که بهش علاقه دارم!
میشه وسط سال تغییر رشته داد؟اگه نه با درصد امتحان نهایی چیکار کنم؟! 
چجوری شروع کنم به خوندن درسای انسانی؟
اونایی که اینکارو کردن به صورت میانگین موفق بودن؟
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتی دارید راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

نمره امتحان نهایی خعلی مهمه 
فک کنم سخت باشه الان بخای تغییر رشته بدی
که میخاستی بری تجربی باز میشد یه جوری رسوند
ولی انسانی کلا درساش فرق میکنه

----------


## nasser5190

بیا انسانی داداش بیا :Yahoo (20): 

فقط داداش درس 8 و 10 و 11 منطق رو یه نیگا بنداز

----------

